# Any Good Sprayers ?



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Have we got any good paint sprayers here.

I just recieved a fibreglass belly pan for my bike.

In the advert it looks really nice but it's arrived rough and unpainted.

They didn't tell me it was DIY.









I could have a go but I know I'd cock it up.

If your handy with a paint sprayer and are not going to charge to much AND LIVE IN THE UK, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Andy,

Please satisfy an old bikers curiosity, which is the belly pan?

Is it the one beneath the engine, or the one which keeps ones beer-gut from suffocating the petrol tank?

Roger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's the one beneath the engine which collects crap sprayed up off the road (I should think as I'm not a biker). Not sure if they have any purpose other than looks.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> It's the one beneath the engine which collects crap sprayed up off the road.


 Absolutely correct and the main purpose for it as far as I'm concerned.

They also give a bike a more aggresive looking stance.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If the bike is ridden "enthusiastically" the paint may not stay on too Long??

Roger


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Correct again which is why I want someone who knows how to apply the correct sort of finish.

I was damn sure I'd find someone here.

Oh Well


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy,

I can spray - got the full kit in my garage. Come down one weekend for some nosh and a beer and I'll spray it up for you FOC.

Garry


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just been out with my brothers for a beer or two. found out one of them has been given an R80! None of us has a bike licence. Looks like the next few months could be taken up with the bike test!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

As I suspected, Garry is a sodding hero.

Only to be expected of the founder of the "Bugger All" club!

Good on you Garry 

Andy,

I trust this bloke. Enough said.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Garry, showing too much knowledge there me thinks! Or is it just watches we know bugger all about?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"Bugger All", don't you just love it?

Paul,

Go to bed! I am 

Sleep tight old mate.

Stan.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

A friend of mine had one of the original CBR-600s....He crashed it and mashed the fairing...

To cut a long story short he found a place that sold complete replacement fairings at a very reasonable price.

He ordered it, I took him to the depot to collect said fairing.....

The look on his face when he unpacked it was priceless....Not only was it unpainted, but there were no fixing holes, no indicator holes, nothing...It was just a CBR-600 shaped piece of glass fibre...

Fantastic !!!

-Tim


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

There's always a catch.

Thats what has happened here although they did at least supply nuts and bolts and have drilled holes where necessary.

Gary.

You have mail


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

..........only watches Pg.

Andy, Mail received and replied to. BTW, is your paintwork mettalic? - if so lacquer will also be required to go over the top coat, as metallic paint has no real natural shine.

Hello Stan, how are you ?


----------

